# Pork shank to ham with Pop's wet curing brine



## billdawg (Dec 23, 2012)

Let me start by saying Merry Christmas and Happy Hanukkah!  We generally celebrate Christmas with my side of the family on Christmas eve and my wife's side on Christmas day. This year, my wife and I both have to work on Christmas eve and Christmas, so I am smoking the ham today.

     I found a 12lb pork shank on sale at Harvey's (local country leaning grocery store) about a month ago for $11.50. I couldn't pass it up for a Christmas ham and wanted to utilize Pop's curing brine for a second time. I brought it home and followed Pop's recipe and added a few of my own tweaks.













IMG_1390.JPG



__ billdawg
__ Dec 23, 2012






I added about a half a bottle of honey and a quarter bottle of cane syrup to the brine. The cane syrup gave it this dark brown color and a fantastic smell. I injected the brine very liberally all around the bone and into basically the entire shank. Weighted it down with a ziplock full of water and into the fridge for 14 days.













IMG_1391.JPG



__ billdawg
__ Dec 23, 2012






I pulled it from the brine, rinsed it, and got it trimmed up and ready for the smoker. I left a little fat on it to render during the smoke.













IMG_1392.JPG



__ billdawg
__ Dec 23, 2012






Before going in the smoker, I mixed up a glaze of brown sugar, yellow mustard and cane syrup, and gave it a nice coating.

     I am smoking it in my Master Forge gasser with my AMNS filled with peach dust. I got it in at about 12:30 PM and it has been cooking at between 225* and 235* since. I am guessing it will reach 145* around 6:30PM, give or take. Since we wont be eating it until tomorrow, I will pull it and let it rest for a few, slice off a taste, and then put it in the fridge until tomorrow.

     After I get off work tomorrow, I will pull it from the fridge and take it to my parent's house. I will have time to warm it in the oven before dinner. I have some glaze reserved to use for the warm up in the oven. I will post some more pics once I pull it from the smoker. Cheers!


----------



## billdawg (Dec 23, 2012)

So it came out of the smoker at about 6:30 and I let it rest for about 15 minutes. I cut a sample and tasted it and it is fantastic! It is going to be hard to foil this thing and put it away until tomorrow.













IMG_1393.JPG



__ billdawg
__ Dec 23, 2012






Fresh out of the smoker.













IMG_1395.JPG



__ billdawg
__ Dec 23, 2012






Rested and a nice sample sliced off..

     Thanks Pop's for the great recipe and directions. I will never be buying another pre-cooked ham from the grocery store again. I hope everyone has a fantastic holiday season.


----------



## tritowner (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow!  A nice holiday meal! Nice job!


----------

